# I...sort of invented this theory about the instincts...



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

So this is just something I have been thinking about for the past few days... First of all no, I have no sources, if any of this has been thought of before I don't know about it and it's just something I came up with recently. Second of all I'm nobody and if you want to write all this off as bullshit that's fine, do/think whatever you want, I'm just putting this all out there because I've been thinking about it a lot and stuff.

Anyway I started thinking about this after, of all things, I read about the NXIVM scandal for the first time the other day... It just really disturbed me, partly because the woman involved in administering the sex crimes (corporal punishment, branding) is an actress I really loved when we were children. If you don't know about it, basically what happened is this guy Keith Raniere started a cult many years ago... He would advertise it as, like, a self help program but basically what he wanted was to brainwash women into becoming his slaves. He would put them on starvation diets, deprive them of sleep, etc. This woman I mentioned, Allison Mack, was especially taken in by the whole thing and she ended up helping him to create a "sorority"...branch thing of the cult called DOS (I read it stands for Domunus Obsequious Sororium, Latin for Lord/Master of the Obedient Female Companions)... He ended up fleeing the country last year because a woman who got out reported that his initials had been branded onto her skin. He was finally arrested in Mexico the other day and now it's been reported that the symbol branded onto many women is actually a hybrid of his initials and Allison's, done with a cauterizing pen. 

Anyway I have a very strong suspicion that this guy is a 5... I watched some of the interviews posted on YouTube with him and Allison Mack, and also I know a lot of people hate visual typing but honestly his photos alone scream 5 to me, etc. He has this calm demeanor to him as he goes on about how to achieve enlightenment and stuff, but also...just the way he's obsessed with brainwashing and enslaving women, having total mastery over them... It just made me wonder, what exactly is the difference between a disintegrated 5's obsession with total mastery over others (especially women sometimes I guess, seeing as head types are theoretically fixated on independence from their mother) and a disintegrated 2's obsession with total closeness to others? I mean of course the motivation is different... With 5's it's about independence, it's about having mastery over those who might overwhelm you, and with 2's it's more about...love? Like they'd want to be close to you either because they think it would make them look good and loving or because they think you can provide them with the love and nurturing they want for themselves... But still. It just looks so similar. Even the way they present themselves can feel similar... 5's actually come off pretty warm to me a lot of the time. They often have this calm demeanor while still appearing focused on you that actually feels pretty reminiscent of 2 to me.

Anyway that is something I had actually been thinking about just in the back of my mind for quite a while now, like, surely there must be some connection between those types?.. But when I read about all this I started to kind of obsess over it, honestly, it just disturbed me so badly. I started to think about this song... I just listened to his music a lot last year, was a really hard year for me and I was saying in another thread that he's really sx/sp-ish so I connect with his music in that way... The singer is a 5 imo, and I feel like he touches on how this drive to mastery can start to look like wanting to be close to others to the point of abuse and disintegration... Also though, I feel like he touches on a line to 8. However, it does not feel like an integration-to-8 thing. I mean he talks about how if he becomes too masterful he'll end up beating his children... That's not integration. A 5 integrating to 8 looks more to me like, "I want the strength of Superman, but I know that's unlikely" followed by "I will protect you." You know? Like, even if I don't feel strong I know I can be strong. Fear of mastery to the point of abusing power... That does not feel like integration to me. But it does feel like a connection to 8, somehow.






So anyway I kept speculating on this and I started to think... If you link those three types together (2-5-8) it's interesting how you wind up not only with one heart type, one head type, and one gut type, but also with one compliant type, one withdrawn type, and one assertive type. Same thing goes for if you link 3-6-9 together and 4-7-1. The thing about 4-7-1 to me... Honestly on some level I have wanted to link those three types together somehow for a long time, mostly just because the tritype is interesting to me. I have a feeling it is one of the rarer tritypes, but when you see it in someone it's pretty unforgettable. It's this strange combination of real hedonism and total calculation, poise that seems almost impossible... I have known a couple of them well (one being in my immediate family) and they were both sp/sx. But I mean they were just so clearly sp... I feel like sp is the instinct that gets romanticized the most (I guess because we all want to look independent and mysterious), and when you see it in that tritype especially you remember why it gets romanticized as much as it does. It just looks like how you want to look, or often times the way men want women to look I guess...independent and mysterious, like the beautiful dreamer label I've seen it been given. Snow White, or Aurora.

So then what I was thinking is that... What if, somehow, 2-5-8 represents the sexual instinct, and 4-7-1 represents self-pres? That would leave 3-6-9 to represent the social instinct, and that makes sense to me because...well...it's 3-6-9. Maybe not 3's quite as much but 6's and 9's are extremely common, and they both have a line to 3 anyway. I feel like 3-6-9 is that pyramid right in the middle of the enneagram for a reason, like it's symbolic of what society essentially looks like. The other types are a bit on the fringe of society in a way (but I know, I know, 6's and 9's can be rebellious, counterculture, etc. They're still essentially pretty status quo-ish though).

So I started thinking about...how could you link together those patterns for each triad? I mean the triple withdrawn/compliant/assertive + heart/head/gut thing. I was thinking about how with instincts it's called a "stack" like with cake, and then I thought... What if you combine the sin of each type in the triad with each of the respective withdrawn/compliant/assertive types, but you do it like... Assertive type: this is how the, say, sx instinct presents itself/appears to the world. Compliant type: this is the bargaining strategy for getting along with the world as an sx instinct person. Withdrawn type: This is how the person really feels, deep inside, as an sx instinct person. I probably did not describe that in a way that makes sense exactly though, so this is what I mean...

*Sexual*
*Assertive type (8) - Lust* - Well d'uh, right? As an sx-dom person I look lustful to others. I get told I'm "too much," I come off like I want to swallow the other whole or run them into the ground, I just need something, now.
*Compliant type (2) - Pride* - I deal with others by displaying how attractive I am like a peacock with its feathers. I let the other know, "No one loves or needs you like I do" and "I would do anything for you" or since this is the sx instinct I could say, men might proclaim, "I'm tough, got it? Look at me. No one can protect you like I can."
*Withdrawn type (5) - Avarice* - Deep inside, I feel all alone in a cold uncaring world and this is frightening, and I can't be on my own. Not really. I need to hold on to whatever fragment of you I can, because I will not be whole if I can't do that. I won't even be capable. I need that missing piece to keep me whole.

*Self preservation*
*Assertive type (7) - Gluttony* - This one seems pretty obvious too but not as much... As an sp-dom person I have to take care of my body and its needs, I have to reach out and grab whatever it is that will insulate me. My comfort comes first and the world can see that.
*Compliant type (1) - Wrath* - I deal with others by letting them know that I have to take care of my body and if they violate the boundaries I have set for it, I will give them a piece of my mind. I will not tolerate you if you cannot care for me.
*Withdrawn type (4) Envy* - Deep inside, I don't feel like I can care for myself and feel joy as well as others can. Everyone seems so able to move through this world in a state of grace and serenity, but I feel afraid of the world outside my walls. I need solitude so I may understand who I am, and feel better able to move about freely.

*Social*
*Assertive type (3) - Vanity* - I think this makes sense?.. It's all about what others see, I'm creating an image that may or may not be artificial because I care about making a good impression. And I do make a good impression.
*Compliant type (6) - Fear* - I'm not preoccupied by the pressure to look independent, I have to be really frustrated to give you a cold shoulder. I let you know in no uncertain terms that I care about you, about us, about the world. I worry about you. I want to be of service so that everything between us will be fine.
*Withdrawn type (9) - Sloth* - Deep inside, I postpone my own personal development as an individual, separate from the rest of the world, because I feel like I don't matter. What difference does it make? Nobody cares, so I may as well not either. I want to do good things for myself, but without the others in my life, it's almost as though I don't feel real.

And I also tried making a graphic type thing of what I mean...









I was also thinking that maybe, if you have all three types within one of these triads as your tritype, you might be more likely to have that instinct as your own... Like with the two 4-7-1's I've known they were both sp/sx, and honestly nearly every single 3-6-9 public figure I like that I have typed confidently was so/sp, so far. But I also think another thing might be that if you had like, 2 or more of these types within your tritype you might be more likely to appear as having that instinct dominant even if you actually had a different one. Like if you had 2 and 8 in your tritype you might look sx-dom even if you were sp, if you had 6 and 9 in your tritype you might look so-dom even if you were sx, if you had 7 and 1 in your tritype you might look sp-dom even if you were so, etc.

Anyway sorry for the length, and my social anxiety will probably give me a slap on the wrist for spilling all this in my own thread (and sidenote but ugh, sorry I'm often too scared to check my notifications on this site but will try to force myself to check for replies to this thread if I get any) but I guess I couldn't help it, I'd just been thinking about it a lot. Again feel free to disregard it, it's just my thoughts too.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

:shocked:

This is brilliant imo, I'm really going to have to think it over and read this a few times to fully process it, but those descriptions of the instincts with the triads blew my mind 

I love it


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

(I've had some thoughts like that about 2 and 5 before... well, it's the rejection-triad - but yeah it's interesting to me how at first those types seem really different but then there's this similarity as well.)

Anyway, need some time for this to sink in.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmm... no.
It wouldn't work for me irl.
As a 9 Sx/Sp there would be major issues with your "all nines are So".
If that is indeed what you are saying.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Inveniet said:


> Mmm... no.
> It wouldn't work for me irl.
> As a 9 Sx/Sp there would be major issues with your "all nines are So".
> If that is indeed what you are saying.


That's not what she was saying. 



> What if, somehow, 2-5-8* represents* the sexual instinct, and 4-7-1 *represents* self-pres? That would leave 3-6-9 to *represent* the social instinct, and that makes sense to me because...well...it's 3-6-9.





> I was also thinking that maybe, if you have all three types within one of these triads as your tritype, you *might be more likely* to have that instinct as your own


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Nissa Nissa said:


> That's not what she was saying.


Ah, I see thx.
It still sounds off to my ears though.
But to figure out where exactly I find it off, would require me to input 10 times as much text as OP.
I don't feel awake enough to go through that process right now.


----------



## Spiritwalker86 (Sep 11, 2017)

First of all, I wanna thank you for sharing your ideas, I like this kind of posts.

Then, about the topic itself... I'm still not sure I got the 100% of what you're saying. But if I got it right (you see each of those triads as representative of an instinct) I can say that I'm not convinced.
It looks like that while following your idea you instinctively cherry-picked the subtype traits of a type in order to "box it" into that scheme following the instinct division by triads. I'll give you a couple of examples.

If you described type 5 as "Deep inside, I feel alone in a cold overwhelming world, so I erect walls around myself in order to be safe. Inside here I can control what is outside, and I will master it." it would end up in the Self Preservation triad instead of the Sexual one.

Also, you used two different approaches to instincts at the same time. For type 8, you used the view of the sexual instinct as "high-charge hunger", while for type 5 you used the view of the sexual instinct as intimacy/close-relationship oriented. Following the criteria that you used for type 5 (intimacy/close-relationship), your type 8 description would end up in the Self Preservation category (I get now what I need now, I force my way in order to have a satisfactory survival).

And these were just a couple of examples. Just another one: the 6, that you have put it in the "social" triad. The description take in consideration only (some) traits of a social 6 subtype... of course it fits in the social triad!!! 

PS: Having directly known some 8s in real life, I can say that those descriptions that always depicts them as over-the-top (hyper-passional, hyper-loud, "I swim in the blood of my enemies", "for most of the people I'm too much") are a ton of bullshit. Most of them are and appear just as regular guys, not the typical cliche of a spartan king.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah awhile back I found this too but I thought of the triads as integration and disintegration points. I classified instincts differently:

Social: 9w8, 9w1, 3w4, 3w2, 6w5, 6w7
Sexual: 8w9, 1w9, 4w3, 2w3, 5w6, 7w6
Sp: 8w7, 7w8, 4w5, 5w4, 1w2, 2w1

Based on how external and internal the types are including wings. Social is the most external focused, sexual is partly social, and Sp is independent.

The integration system was as followed:
7w6 > 1w9 > 4w3
7w8 > 1w2 > 4w5
5w6 > 8w9 > 2w3
5w4 > 8w7 > 2w1
3w4 > 6w7 > 9w1
3w2 > 6w5 > 9w8

I used to have 7 integrate to 4 and disintegrate to 1, changing it from 5 to 4, but I changed that in favor of a consistent 3 to 6 to 9 across the wings and main types throughout all the integration processes. Wings all integrate along the same triad this way, along side them. I don't really believe 1 is a disintegration point of 7... I believe it's an integration point. The cure for gluttony of course being more careful and controlled, steady/consistent. How does 5 integrate 7? It doesn't. Being more observing and withdrawn doesn't help with the gluttony of 7. Taking more consistent actions helps steadily burn the energy and reduces the urge to act out. 4 is the disintegration point, having the 7 adopt a perspective where it's all about them and their own business, following their Addictions until they hurt themselves under the excuse of "I do what I want." 5 integrates 2, not 7. A 2 taking a more withdrawn approach reduces their aggression and avoids manipulation or action without UNDERSTANDING the person they are trying to help. A 2 disintegrating to 8 is like your therapist or whatever like "have this medication, it'll make you better" while a 2 integrating to 5 would be your therapist saying "tell me more, I want to see your perspective"

It's obvious stuff really. People just don't think about it because they are taught differently.


----------



## Spiritwalker86 (Sep 11, 2017)

Stelliferous said:


> It's obvious stuff really. People just don't think about it because they are taught differently.


Nothing related to those dynamics is "obvious", the funny thing is that you also state that you used to see 7 going to 4 in integration and to 1 in disintegration, and now you ended up with the complete opposite view (1 in integration and 4 in disintegration)... so maybe, even if you take that for good, it would be not so obvious.

It's all about which perspective you use and which aspects you consider when you analyze (or, in your case, re-create) the connecting lines of the enneagram.

Integration to 5, for a 7, doesn't seem that senseless to me: the 7 passes from his typical wide,a bit shallow and always shifting focus to the in-depth approach of the 5.

Plus, (if I got it right) according to your system a type 5 would disintegrate into type 2, and that doesn't really make any sense to me.

PS: I can't see the links between those examples and the types involved... at least they're not so obvious to me.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Spiritwalker86 said:


> If you described type 5 as "Deep inside, I feel alone in a cold overwhelming world, so I erect walls around myself in order to be safe. Inside here I can control what is outside, and I will master it." it would end up in the Self Preservation triad instead of the Sexual one.


Yeah, I think 5 is one of the most sp-resembling types, while 4 is likely more sx. I would flip those at the risk of throwing off this theory's symmetry, and in the OP it even sounds like the 5 is more of a 4, and the 4 is more of a 5, don't you think? 



> Withdrawn type (5) - Avarice - Deep inside, I feel all alone in a cold uncaring world and this is frightening, and I can't be on my own. Not really. *I need to hold on to whatever fragment of you I can, because I will not be whole if I can't do that.* I won't even be capable.* I need that missing piece to keep me whole.*


That's just 4, in the sense of lacking wholeness, not sx.



> Withdrawn type (4) Envy - Deep inside, I don't feel like I can care for myself and feel joy as well as others can. *Everyone seems so able to move through this world in a state of grace and serenity, but I feel afraid of the world outside my walls.* I need solitude so I may understand who I am, and feel better able to move about freely.


That sounds a lot more like a 5 than a 4, and it even mentions feeling afraid of the world (i.e Fear Triad).



> PS: Having directly known some 8s in real life, I can say that those descriptions that always depicts them as over-the-top (hyper-passional, hyper-loud, "I swim in the blood of my enemies", "for most of the people I'm too much") are a ton of bullshit. Most of them are and appear just as regular guys, not the typical cliche of a spartan king.


Yes, completely agree. 8w9s are pretty low-key.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

I admire your drive to undertake this study and publish it to your PerC peers, I admit I got lost some way through but it was enthralling nonetheless. "types and typing people isn't really my thing" You have moxie to post this and you've obviously put in a lot of time and effort :heart: Hopefully other members give you informative and inspiring feedback, even though I have not I thought I'd leave my support anyway.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

psyche said:


> Anyway I have a very strong suspicion that this guy is a 5... I watched some of the interviews posted on YouTube with him and Allison Mack, and also I know a lot of people hate visual typing but honestly his photos alone scream 5 to me, etc. He has this calm demeanor to him as he goes on about how to achieve enlightenment and stuff, but also...just the way he's obsessed with brainwashing and enslaving women, having total mastery over them... It just made me wonder, what exactly is the difference between a disintegrated 5's obsession with total mastery over others *(especially women sometimes I guess, seeing as head types are theoretically fixated on independence from their mother)*


Hm, the thing about the mother is interesting, but I would guess part of it is also that if he's attracted to women, then it would make sense for him to be more interested in having power over them regardless?


----------



## lametaoist (Mar 25, 2017)

psyche said:


> So this is just something I have been thinking about for the past few days... First of all no, I have no sources, if any of this has been thought of before I don't know about it and it's just something I came up with recently. Second of all I'm nobody and if you want to write all this off as bullshit that's fine, do/think whatever you want, I'm just putting this all out there because I've been thinking about it a lot and stuff.
> 
> Anyway I started thinking about this after, of all things, I read about the NXIVM scandal for the first time the other day... It just really disturbed me, partly because the woman involved in administering the sex crimes (corporal punishment, branding) is an actress I really loved when we were children. If you don't know about it, basically what happened is this guy Keith Raniere started a cult many years ago... He would advertise it as, like, a self help program but basically what he wanted was to brainwash women into becoming his slaves. He would put them on starvation diets, deprive them of sleep, etc. This woman I mentioned, Allison Mack, was especially taken in by the whole thing and she ended up helping him to create a "sorority"...branch thing of the cult called DOS (I read it stands for Domunus Obsequious Sororium, Latin for Lord/Master of the Obedient Female Companions)... He ended up fleeing the country last year because a woman who got out reported that his initials had been branded onto her skin. He was finally arrested in Mexico the other day and now it's been reported that the symbol branded onto many women is actually a hybrid of his initials and Allison's, done with a cauterizing pen.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish. The Enneagram is a theory concocted by people, not an abstract truth that needs to be solved. The theory states what it states, and there are incomplete elements because our understanding of personality is relatively limited. Because there is no way to empirically test or verify that the Enneagram exists, all the theories are basically just the projections of the author. The more time you spend creating a complex theory, the less it becomes about other people, and more about your own personal interpretation of a theoretical construct.

Most of the authors agree that each of the nine types has three instincts associated with it. There is a general consensus about the directions of integration, and there are several different suggestions about "triads," which seems to be more of what you are addressing. But as was mentioned, you've cherry picked your information to suit your theory, which is kind of not useful. 

People do bad sh$t. People of all types to bad sh$t. It seems that this is attempt to make sense of the really f#cked up news story that you read, and it seems to be taking it a bit far. You can't really build a theory based on one really unhealthy person.


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi @psyche !

Thank you for this thread. After reading the OP and the comments, two remarks come to mind.

1 - About the OP: the three triads you identified do exist, I've seen them with different labels (2-5-8 as "power-seekers" and "rejection triad", 1-4-7 as "idealists" and 3-6-9 as "relating triad" or something along those lines).

I had never thought of those as possibly representing instinctual variants until your thread. 

Yet we could liken them to Horney's groups, I've actually read about that somewhere on the Web (ok I found a link, this was the work of Thomas Chou : 9types.com/misc/theory.doc I still can't post actual links...)

In Hornevian triads, 1-2-6 are compliant as in "*moving towards people*" (in Horney's words). 3-7-8 are assertive as in "*moving against people*", and 4-5-9 are withdrawn as in "*moving away from people*".
As a side note, for some reason in Thomas Chou's theory, 7 is compliant instead of assertive, and 1 is assertive instead of compliant. He makes his case in the linked document above, but I don't really agree. What do you think?

Anyway, keeping these people-oriented movement labels, how about applying them to the former triads?
2-5-8: moving against people (power-seeking)
1-4-7: moving away from people (idealism)
3-6-9: moving towards people (relating)

So what would be the difference between those triads and the classical Hornevian ones? 
The classical ones partly explain how people communicate with each other daily; and the other ones illustrate the deeper goal of communication styles.

A 1 is compliant to his super-ego in his everyday attitude, but he's compliant in order to attain his ideal of a perfect world. (towards -> away)
A 2 is compliant as well, but he's compliant in order to be loved by people (the "power" he's "seeking" is love) (towards -> against)
A 3 is assertive, so he can be well valued in his community. (against -> towards)
A 4 is withdrawn, so he can create his own ideal vision of life in his head (away -> away)
A 5 is withdrawn, so he can accumulate more knowledge and fight intrusions (away -> against)
A 6 is compliant, so he can have security amongst the group (towards -> towards)
A 7 is assertive, so he can pursue only the "best" (ideal) situations (against -> away)
An 8 is assertive, so he can obtain more control over his territory (against -> against)
A 9 is withdrawn, so he can continue being part of the group (away -> towards)

Reading it again, Thomas Chou's document explains this more accurately and extensively than I just did, with the aforementioned caveat about reversing 1 and 8 in Hornevian triads.

2 - About @Stelliferous remarks on integration/disintegration:

Have you heard about the works of Fabien and Patricia Chabreuil on the Enneagram? 
The premise is that each Enneagram type uses all intelligence centers (heart-gut-head). 
One of them is the strongest (invariably the center of intelligence which the type belongs to: heart for 2-3-4, gut for 9-1-8, head for 5-6-7), and one of them is repressed. 
For 3-6-9, the strongest center is ALSO repressed (due to having to deal both externally and internally with respectively, image, fear and boundaries).

What does this have to do with integration/disintegration ?

Well their theory states that the repressed center could be either one remaining. And integration/disintegration would be reversed accordingly.

Phew, I'm not sure whether I make any sense, let's attribute it to my lack of mastery of the English language... 

Let's try an example.

Type 1 is usually said to integrate to 7 and disintegrate to 4.
Type 1's strongest center is Gut. 
So the repressed center could be either Heart or Head, depending on the person.
If it is Head, then this particular 1 integrates to 7 and disintegrates to 4.
If it is Heart, then this 1 integrates to 4 and disintegrates to 7.

So, any type would integrate towards the linked type contained in its repressed center.

They labeled the two variants of each type (one or the other repressed center) as "alpha" and "mu".

Again, I believe the original source will be better than my understanding of it so here: enneagramme.com/Articles/2000/EM_0007_a1-en.htm


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

@JpKoff I copied and pasted your post into my word processor so that I can read over what you've said more in depth and get the hang of it better, thanks.  Wanted to say though, in response to your question I personally see 1 as a compliant type, NOT assertive, absolutely. They are compliant to their superego...not other people, so much...and their sin is wrath ("You need to follow the rules") so they can look assertive, but inwardly they're beating themselves up for not living up to their ideals. (I have a 1 wing, I should know a thing or two about that.) Personally the integration and disintegration points do make sense to me. If 1 integrates to a (positive) assertive type they can avoid focusing too much on what ought to be done and just say, "I want to enjoy myself", and then they would likely feel better from my perspective.


----------



## madelein (Jul 17, 2017)

This theory is great. I've been trying to come up with some kind of triad-theory about the instincts because it felt very random and unorganized to me. I will definitely add this to my collection of knowledge and see if it lines up with myself and people I know.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

A lot of this looks to me like mental masturbation. The ideal case would be if people were honest, if they didn't care for their social image and in a forum like this, they would write down in every detail how they relate to the theory. So that the theory could be adjusted to reality, the tendencies out there. But since nobody really takes typology seriously, at least not to such a deep level, beyond these online quizes, so as to make their own comparisons with the theory, and because they are also social creatures where they shy away from unfavorable and intimate details, the theory is not getting further developed - more so, it gets further obfuscated by the contradictory, chaotic reactions of people to it - people abuse the theory twisting and bending it for their own personal gain.
Hence, I dare not to venture further than the basics - that I hope were crafted carefully and are validated enough to rely on.

Sometimes I think the reason behind these long flights of thought and people's musings about the theory is not the actual thinking. It's more like these expressions are only pretexts for people to make social contracts (frameworks for interaction) and by that some semblance of personal closeness, some shallow promise of social support in an alienated, fragmented "rat race" of a world.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Otherwise, though, going down the rabbit hole with numerology and the geometry of Enneagram numbers and arcane alignment patterns sounds to me like a cult in itself.


----------



## LePapillonDesEtoiles (Sep 5, 2020)

Sp: 1,5,4
Soc: 2,9,6
Sx: 7,8,3


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

That's very interesting. 

The chart is very similar to the one that I came up with, and then I noticed that this original post was from 3 years ago.

















Rethinking the Enneagram Chart and the misleading titles...


Enneagram's Three Centers is very misleading, because it confuses the Directional Temperaments, Info-proc Temperaments, as well as Interest-orientation Temperaments. The Three Centers is most like Interest-orientation Temperaments, however, Directional Temperaments does not conform to the Three...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------

